# Apple Store Account - order history 18 month limit



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hm.

That's unfortunate.

My new MacBook Pro arrived today - so I'm going through the process of installing software. Logged into my Apple Store account today to look up my old software keys, and lo and behold - anything older than 18 months doesn't exist.

Wonder how I"m going to get my iWork '09 key.....? I bought it shortly after it came out (release date was January 2009) - that's 35 months ago - (which reminds me, where the HECK is iWork '10 or '11 or '12?  )

I have a file in which I keep all of my software keys, but for whatever reason, that one slipped by me... and I'm not going to buy them on the App Store since we have no idea if the next major release will be a free upgrade... Grrrrr....

Alternatively, I could use Migration assistant or something to bring it over from my '08 MacBook, but I really want to give this baby a nice, clean start... my systems have been migrated from machine to machine for... well, forever....

*UPDATE:* Found an email order receipt from the Apple store - but it only has the order number, not the registration key. Purchase was 16 Feb 2009. That sucks.

*UPDATE 2: * The email had a link to my account, where - I was told - I could access the downloaded software registration keys. Took me to the US store, and showed my my QuickTime Pro key from 2005, and my iWork '08 from 2007, but my iWork '09 purchase was done via the Canada store, which no longer provides info that far back. Really sucks.

*UPDATE 3:* Found the key in my old Eudora outbox - I had emailed it to myself at my work address... phew. Okay - time to tattoo that sucker to my calf...

:lmao:


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

CubaMark said:


> Okay - time to tattoo that sucker to my calf...


Save your baby cow from humiliation and use 1Password.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iWork '09 has no key...


At least, I've never seen it ship with one. Perhaps an upgrade version had a key, if such a version existed.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Lars, if you download the 30-day iWork '09 Trial from Apple's website, you need a registration key to activate.

...we may have to call into question your "guru" status, dude.... :lmao: beejacon


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> Lars, if you download the 30-day iWork '09 Trial from Apple's website, you need a registration key to activate.
> 
> ...we may have to call into question your "guru" status, dude.... :lmao: beejacon


Retail boxed versions have no key. Only the '06 boxed version of iWork had a key. That's what I was referring to, and thought you also had a boxed version.


----------

